# Snapper (again)



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I would bake the snapper whole. With head attached. Cut slits on both sides, stuff inside with lemon slices and fresh herbs. Drizzle olive oil over and into fish. Put some crunchy kosher salt and some pepper on the inside and outside.
You could even put some lemon slices on top of the fish.
Nice catch.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

JV - yes, of course, that would be "my" way too - but it's not "my" fish.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Buddy, your wife is a true die hard fisher woman. My wife loves fishing also. The last time we went she hung a catfish that popped her 50 pound test line. She cried because it had spooled her, I cried because that dern line ain't cheap. lol


----------

